# El Torneo de Currenthall



## Keddah (May 31, 2012)

Es el año 295 tras la conquista de Aegon, una suave mañana en las Tierras de los Ríos. Sin embargo el canto de los pájaros se ve ahogado por el sonido de la multitud. Un bullicio envuelve la aldea en torno a la vieja fortaleza de Currenthall. Los campesinos visitan los puestos de los mercaderes venidos para aprovechar la festividad. Las compañías de actores y titiriteros actúan rodeadas de decenas de personas y obtienen peniques con los que alimentarse hasta la próxima fiesta. Es el décimo noveno día del nombre de Lucer Currentark, heredero de la noble familia que gobierna estas tierras y prometedor joven en edad casadera. Para conmemorarlo su abuelo, Lord Hoster Currentark, ha convocado un torneo para lucimiento de los caballeros y nobles de los alrededores. Todas las familias cercanas han prometido acudir y a lo largo de la mañana sus lideres serán recibidos por Lord Hoster mientras los más jóvenes buscan gloria en los distintos campos del torneo, o cerveza y vino en los pabellones de otros nobles, o quizás una aventura con un joven muchacho a quien no tengan que volver a ver nunca.


----------



## Keddah (May 31, 2012)

*¡Jovenes y ancianos! ¡Grandes damas y porquerizos! Vengan a disfrutar de nuestra magnífica representación de la Batalla del Tridente* clama un pregonero.

*Inscribete aquí pa' las pruebas d'aletismo, demuéstrale al patán de tu vecino que's más rápido y fuerte que'l* proclama otro.

Una fila de hombres armados y con cuidadas armaduras hace fila frente a un par de muchachos que toman sus nombres y el de las casas a las que representan bajo la atenta mirada del Maestro del Torneo.

El sonido de la música, el jolgorio y las risas surge de uno de los pabellones ocupados por los campesinos locales, interrumpido por alguna pelea cuando algún forastero intenta seducir a una de las chicas de la aldea.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 1, 2012)

[sblock=Lista de Competiciones durante el Torneo]
Justa
Melé
Arquería
Lanzamiento de Cuchillos
Carrera
Trepar
Pulsos​[/sblock]

[sblock=Lugares de interés]
Fortaleza de Currenthall (Festín para los nobles invitados)
Campo de combate (Pruebas marciales)
Pabellón de la nobleza (Bebida, comida y oportunidad para relacionarse con los nobles que asisten a las pruebas de Justa y Melé)
Pabellón del pueblo (Bebida, comida y danza para los plebeyos)
Puestos y tenderetes (Comprar baratijas, alimentos o bebidas exóticas...)​[/sblock]

[sblock=Personas de interés]
Lord Tomas Barnell (Señor de la Casa Barnell y veterano guerrero)
Ser Corbin Celtigar (Caballero al servicio de la casa Bartheld y conocido mujeriego)
Ser Walton Dulver (Joven heredero de la casa Dulver)
Lady Isobel Marsten (Viuda regente de la casa Marsten)
Lady Corrine Marsten (Adolescente hija de Lady Isobel y señora de la casa Marsten)
Ser Markus Elridge (Maestro de armas de la casa Marsten, guardian de sus señoras durante el torneo)
Lord Dunstan Tullison (Joven señor de la casa Tullison, prometedor guerrero)
Lady Yve Tullison (Joven hermana de Lord Dunstan y renombrada belleza)
Ser Kevan Manning (Joven heredero de la casa Manning)
Darren Manning (Adolescente hermano menor de Ser Kevan)
Adham Dannet (Joven heredero de la casa Dannet)
Edan Ward (Maestro de armas de la casa Dannet)
Maestre Ferris (Maestre de la casa Dannet)
Syrio Antaryon (Comerciante Braavosi)​[/sblock]


----------



## jouk (Jun 1, 2012)

*Hola joven, deseo incribirme en el torneo de Melé, mi nobre es Mace Currentark y obviamente representare a la casa Currentark.*

Una vez inscrito, Mace se dirige hacia el Pabellón de la nobleza.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 1, 2012)

A la entrada del pabellón de la nobleza un grupo de muchachas adolescentes con aspecto de plebeyas se acerca a Mace y entre risitas le dicen

*¡Hola señor! ¿Es usted un noble?* la más mayor, de unos diez y seis años trata de mostrarse insinuante *¿Quiere una acompañante para la fiesta?*


----------



## Maldark (Jun 1, 2012)

Eddard Sweethands sonrie al despertar en un dia tan especial ,  despues de su aseo matutino,y de engalanarse con sus mejores vestimentas se dirige con paso raudo, a las dependencias de Lord Hoster Currentark para ver si son necesarios sus servicios en un dia tan especial

[ SBLOCK = ] _Espero hoy que el viejo señor se encuentre con fuerzas para afrontar un dia de tantas emociones, en cuanto hable con Lord Hoster y me encomiende las tareas del dia tengo que felicitar a Lucer _[ /SBLOCK ]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 1, 2012)

Lord Hoster se muestra vital y enérgico en esta mañana mientras charla con sus invitados. Al oir entrar a Eddard en la sala se gira hacia él y con una sonrisa en el rostro le dice 

*Ah, mi buen Eddard, buenos días, si pudieras encargarte de que mi nieto venga a saludar a sus invitados antes de... cof cof* un ataque de tos interrumpe sus palabras *...antes de ir a disfrutar de las celebraciones te lo agradecería* se gira hacia sus invitados un momento pero parece recordar algo y vuelve a dirigirse al maestre *Ah, e intenta estar localizado y sobrio por si alguno de los jovenes que participan en los torneos se las arregla para necesitar de tus servicios* dice con un guiño a Eddard.


----------



## Maldark (Jun 2, 2012)

*Como deseeis mi Lord *_, un segundo mas tarde__acercandose hacia Lord Hoster se inclina sobre su lado derecho y en susurros en el oido le dice_
*debeis tomaros el antitusivo a base de eucalipto que os prepare mi lord, la jornada de hoy sera muy larga.*
_con una reverencia se retira de la presencia de Lord Hoster y se dirige a los aposentos de Lucer_


----------



## atomx (Jun 2, 2012)

Un dia mas amanece en la casa de los Currenthall, Lucer, en un día tan importante como hoy, sabe que su abuelo intentará emparejarlo con alguna muchacha noble de buena cuna y, aunque parece no darle importancia al asunto, no deja de darle vueltas.

*Tendré que elegir la mejor opción para la casa, tal vez deba ir a hablar con mi abuelo, me estará esperando*

Después de engalanarse con sus mejores prendas, Lucer se dirige a ver a su abuelo...sin pausa pero sin prisa.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Mientras Lucer baja de sus habitaciones en Currenthall hacia el salón principal el Maestre Eddard se cruza con él.


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Después de inscribirse a primera hora en los torneos de melé, justa y arquería. Hugh Manwoody se queda por la zona observando al resto de participantes.


----------



## Maldark (Jun 2, 2012)

*Lucer mi fiel amigo ¡¡¡ muchas felicidades en tu decimonoveno dia del nombre ¡¡¡ *_dandole un afectuoso abrazo_* tu queridisimo abuelo te busca ¿me acompañas a su presencia en el salon principal?*


----------



## atomx (Jun 2, 2012)

*Me alegro mucho de verte.* Le devuelvo el abrazo

*No es de extrañar, supongo que tendrá cosas que decirme antes de dejarme ver.*


----------



## Maldark (Jun 2, 2012)

*Lord Hoster ya esta en el salon principal reunido con la mayoria de los invitados, quiere que saludes a los invitados antes de disfrutar de las celebraciones, por cierto se me olvidaba tengo un pequeño regalo para vos *_le muestra un pequeño paquete envuelto en una tela de color negro, mientras se dirigen hacia la sala principal._


----------



## atomx (Jun 2, 2012)

*Muchas gracias Eddard.* Dice lucer mientras coge el regalo de su amigo y consejero y se dirigen hacia el salón.
*Creo que va a ser un largo día.*


----------



## Maldark (Jun 2, 2012)

_Mientras se dirigen al salon principal Eddark observa como Lucer abre el pequeño paquete revelando un anillo reluciente de plata con el emblema de la casa Currentark _[SBLOCK=LUCER] _Espero que le guste , seria un buen anillo de compromiso para una futura dama de la casa o simplemente un adorno ostentoso en la mano de mi joven señor _[/SBLOCK] *Seguro que el dia es largo y lleno de sorpresas ademas disfrutareis de la compañia de bellas damas y tendreis ocasion de ser aclamado por vuestro pueblo. ¿ os apuntareis a la justa? el pueblo debe veros en todo vuestro esplendor *


----------



## atomx (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucer se coloca su nuevo regalo, y mientras lo admira llegan a la puerta del salón y dando un pequeño suspiro justo antes de abrirla pasan al salón.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

La mayoría de los participantes tanto para la justa como para la melé son caballeros errantes que Hugh no reconoce. Sin embargo algunos participantes miembros de las casas cercanas a las tierras de los Currentark le son conocidos.

[sblock=Ingenio (Memoria) 0]
* Mace Currenthall, el segundo hijo de Lord Hoster, conocido personalmente por Hugh, un excelente espadachín. Uno de los favoritos para la melé.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ingenio (Memoria) 6]
* Ser Walton Dulver, heredero de la casa Dulver, un muchacho con la cabeza en las nubes y una fuerte fé en los Siete. Con apenas 18 años éste es el primer torneo en el que participará. Una incognita para la justa.
* Lord Dunstan Tullison, joven señor de la casa Tullison, fornido y confiado. Poco experto, un rival sencillo en la justa y una incognita en la melé.
* Ser Kevan Manning, heredero de la casa Manning, conocido jinete y caballero de torneos, duro rival para la justa.
* Adham Dannet, un muchacho tan verde que mea hierba, su familia tiene historia de enfrentamientos con los Currenthall, un rival fácil para la justa.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ingenio (Memoria) 9]
* Edan Ward, maestro de armas de los Dannet, competente guerrero y buen arquero, un candidato serio a la prueba de arquería.
* Ser Danwell Frey, octavo hijo de Lord Walder Frey, un hombre de mediana edad, ha participado en varios torneos pero no ha destacado nunca. Rival fácil para la justa.
* Ser Marthen Warrens, capitán de los Montañeros, la unidad de élite de la casa Tullison, campeón de todos los campeonatos de arquería en los que ha participado. El principal favorito para la prueba de puntería. 
* Ser Corbin Celtigar, un caballero proveniente de las Tierras de la Corona, alojado con los Bartheld y que ofrece su espada a su servicio. Conocido por su habilidad con la espada y un jinete respetado. Un rival duro para la justa.
* Ser Markus Elridge, maestro de armas de la casa Marsten, un veterano de muchas batallas, espadachín y jinete experto. Rival duro para la melé y la justa.
* Ser Mikael de Smith's Fork, un caballero errante entrado en años que dice haber nacido en las tierras de la casa Kitley y representarla en el torneo. Un rival fácil para la justa.
[/sblock]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Al entrar al salón Lucer puede sentir como los ojos de todos los presentes se posan en él. Su anciano abuelo parece tener uno de sus días buenos y pasea de un grupo a otro atendiendo a todos sus invitados, al verle entrar junto a Eddard una sonrisa cruza su rostro y con un gesto indica a ambos que se acerquen.
*Ven aquí Lucer, ¿Recuerdas a Lord Tomas Barnell? Un gran amigo de la familia.* se gira hacia el enorme hombre que está a su lado *Este es mi muchacho, Lucer* dice con orgullo *Mira que porte, se ve que va a ser un gran hombre, je je.*


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Tirada de *Ingenio (Memoria)*


----------



## atomx (Jun 2, 2012)

Tras abandonar la seguridad que le da estar junto a Eddard, Lucer se adentra en el salón observando a quienes no dejan de observarle.
Entre ellos intenta buscar caras conocidas y por supuesto, acordarse en la medida de lo posible de todo acerca de Lord Thomas Barnell antes de empezar a entablar una conversación con él.

Tirada de ingenio - memorizar para acordarme de todo lo posible sobre él:


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Su excelente formación y memoria acude en ayuda de Lucer cuando intenta recordar detalles sobre Lord Barnell y los demás invitados.

[sblock=Info sobre Lord Tomas Barnell]
Lord Tomas Barnell es hijo de un caballero sin tierras originario del Norte y jura lealtad a los Stark que le ascendieron a la nobleza por su méritos como comandante durante la Rebelión de Robert. Es un hombre directo y terco, un guerrero más que un noble, pero su lealtad es bien conocida en las Tierras de los Ríos.

Tiene un hijo bastardo llamado Garret Snow, hijo de una relación con una plebeya que tuvo antes de ascender a la nobleza, por desgracia nunca pudo desposarla pues murió mientras el aún estaba en la guerra. Ha criado a su hijo desde que supo de su existencia pero es consciente de que un bastardo no puede heredar.

Su esposa es Lady Alianna Barnell, nacida Frey, que a su vez tiene un hijo, Daveth, de un matrimonio anterior con un caballero que murió en la Batalla de las Campanas defendiendo al que acabaría siendo el Rey, Robert Baratheon. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Otros invitados reconocidos]
* En una mesa puede ver a la bella Lady Ive Tullison, hermana del Lord Dunstan Tullison tratando de evitar cortesmente a los numerosos pretendientes que se le acercan.

* En otra mesa la viuda Lady Isobel Marsten charla con un braavosi con una larga barba trenzada mientras su hija adolescente, Lady Corrine, señora de la casa Marsten, suspira, pone los ojos en blanco y da muestras de su aburrimiento

* Darren Manning, segundo hijo de Lord Manning, escucha con fingida atención como el Maestre Ferris, al servicio de la casa Dannet, le explica el tratamiento adecuado para las típicas lesiones de espalda que se producen los derrotados en una justa

* Esra Stone, alcalde de la aldea libre de Market Town disfruta de la comida y observa con una pícara sonrisa a las damas de alta alcurnia vestidas con sus mejores galas [/sblock]


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Una vez terminadas las inscripciones Hugh se dirigue al pabellón del pueblo.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Un muchachito de unos 5 años con un enorme moco colgando de la nariz se acerca a Hugh y con un brillo en los ojos y una sonrisa en la boca le pregunta

*¿Ere' un caballero?* observa la espada de Hugh durante un segundo y continúa *Yo quero se' un caballero* empieza a dar saltos y moverse de un lado a otro fingiendo empuñar una espada *Y mataré dagones y me casaré con una reina, aunque mamá dice que más me vale tratar como una reina a la que se case conmigo* por un segundo parece dudar y pregunta *¿Has visto un dagón? Yo una vez vi uno, pero mi hermana dice que me lo inventé*


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Hugh responde al chico *Si pequeño, soy un caballero. Y nunca he visto dragones, pero los mercenarios de las ciudades libres siempre cuentan historias de dragones, Kraken, sacerdotes que invocan el fuego y cosas más haya de tu imaginación, dejame que te cuente alguna de esas historias mientras te llevo con tu familia. Dime, ¿has venido con tu madre? ¿hermanas? ¿primas?*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

*He venio con mi hermana pero se ha ido con ese tonto de Brandon a besarse detras del pabellón* el muchacho trata de poner un gesto serio *Ha dicho que iban a coger salchichas pero yo sé que iban a besarse, que asco besar a una chica puagh* se queda parado y pensativo un momento *¿Que es un caquen? ¿Es como un dagón?* mira la espada de Hugh otra vez *¿Puedo jugar con tu espada? ¡Ah, y los sacerdotes no vocan fuego, solo hablan mucho y dicen que hay que ser buenos y rezar a los siete que son uno, que lo he visto yo! Son muy aburridos, yo prefiero los caballeros que luchan y ganan torneos y salvan a las vigenes... que son las chicas bonitas, pero yo preferiría seguir luchando y que se las apañen, las chicas son aburridas y tienen pipis... ¿y puedo ser tu escudero?*


----------



## jouk (Jun 2, 2012)

*Hola jovencita, gracias por el ofrecimiento pero me temo que debo rechazarlo*, *tan solo he venido a ver a un conocido. Ten y ve a divertirte, *dice Mace mientras le da unas monedas de bronce a la joven, *hoy es un dia especial, y se debe disfrutar.

*_Donde se habra metido Edan, no le veo.

_Mace alza la cabeza con motivo de visualizar alguna cara conocida...


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 2, 2012)

_Afortunado Brandon. En fin, si la chica tiene al misma cara de rata de su hermano me ha hecho un favor. _*Lo siento chico, pero mañana participo en el torneo y debo velar mis armas. Es un deber sagrado.* *Seguro que en el campo de batalla hay mercenarios que te podran contar buenas historias.*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Nada más entrar al pabellón Mace es recibido por una sirvienta que le pregunta *¿Mi señor tomará vino o cerveza?* y le sirve de inmediato un vaso de lo que pide.

Buscando caras conocidas reconoce a Edan Ward, maestro de armas de los Dannet, charlando con Ser Kevan Manning. Además le sorprende ver a Ser Ethan Hogg, un caballero al servicio de la casa Harte, ya que ningún miembro de la familia ha acudido a las festividades.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 2, 2012)

Hugh accede al pabellón del pueblo para ser recibido por el sonido de la música mezclado con el olor a carne asada y cerveza negra. *Había un oso, un oso ¡un oso!* cantan y bailan ebrios los campesinos que no parecen darse cuenta de que Manwoody ha entrado al pabellón. La comida y la bebida cubren las mesas y cada uno parece servirse a si mismo.


----------



## Maldark (Jun 3, 2012)

_Eddard deja que Lucer se acerque a Lord Hoster, observa la sala en busca de una sirvienta para tomarse un refrigerio, todavia no ha desayunado. _*Despues de tomarse un refrigerio se acercara a algun maestre de alguna de las casas invitadas para charlar con el y conocer nuevas noticias sobre la ciudadela [SBLOCK=PABLO] *_tengo que ir preparando mi viaje a la ciudadela para terminar de una vez mis estudios como maestre y poder lucir al cuello por fin la cadena, si pudiera hablar con el Maestre Forthwind para que me ayudara _*[/SBLOCK]*


----------



## atomx (Jun 3, 2012)

*Por supuesto que lo recuerdo, como no, todo un ejemplo a seguir.*..

_Es un enemigo que nadie querría y un aliado que creo podría sernos muy útil dado su poder y lealtad._

Mientras dice esto, hace una reverencia a Lord Tomas Barnell y después se dirige a saludar a su abuelo.

*...y por favor abuelo, no prosigais con tanto alago o la gente van a acabar creyéndoselo.

*Mientras acaba la frase, una sonrisa de complicidad se dibuja en su rostro


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 4, 2012)

Tras levantarse y asearse lord Jon Currentark, se dirije al pavellon a inscrivirse en el torneo
*Estimado escriba, soy Jon Currentark, lider de la compañía Hawkeye, representare a la casa Currentark en mele, arqueria, lanzamiento de cuchillos y trepar, para la gloria de mi sobrino*
acto seguido se dirije a ver como su padre esta despues de pasar una mala noche


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

Eddard busca algún conocido por la sala hasta que reconoce al Maestre Forthwind, un hombre de unos cuarenta años entrado en carnes, con el cabello moreno rizado que se sienta en una mesa disfrutando de una deliciosa pata de jabalí asada acompañada de un buen vaso de vino.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

*Muchacho, ya no eres un niño, ni el hijo de un heredero, eres un hombre y aunque la humildad está bien es importante que te hagas notar y admirar, un día gobernarás estas tierras y si tus enemigos y aliados no te respetan las perderás* dice Lord Hoster a Lucer en voz baja *Ahora aprovecha para conocer gente, quizá esa muchacha que está ahí agobiada por pretendientes agradezca que la rescaten* señala a Lady Yve *O puedes dejar que ese maestre charlatán te cuente que estúpido plan tienen los Dannet ahora mismo y como van a hacer para culparnos a nosotros cuando fracasen* señala a Jon que acaba de entrar al salón *O puedes pedirle a tu tío que te acompañe a inscribirte a la justa, a los campesinos les encan... cof cof... les encanta ver a sus señores ganar torneos y presumir de ello*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

Cuando Portmeo entra en la sala ve a su anciano padre charlando con su sobrino Lucer, Lord Currenthall parece encontrarse bien excepto por algún aislado ataque de tos y la comida y la bebida llenan las mesas donde los invitados conversan tranquilamente.


----------



## jouk (Jun 4, 2012)

*Que sea vino, gracias!*

Mace reconoce a quien seria Edan Ward, pero parace ocupadao hablado con Ser Kevan Manning, tambien reconoce a Ser Ethan Hogg y al parecer esta solo, asi que decide acercarse a el para charlar.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

Ser Ethan parece reconocer a Mace y le saluda con una inclinación de su cabeza al verle acercarse.

*Buenos días mi señor ¿Participará en la justa?*

[sblock=Info sobre Ser Ethan Hogg]Ser Ethan Hogg es un atractivo joven, de ojos verdes y cabello oscuro que jura lealtad a la familia Harte. Es el tercer hijo de su casa y por tanto alejado de toda posibilidad de heredar ofrece su espada a otras casas a cambio de dinero, comida y alojamiento. Es un buen espadachín aunque algo impulsivo[/sblock]


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nada mas entrar, en la sala y ver a los asistentes se fija en ellos, intentando conocer los posibles contrincantes para el, sus hermanos y sobrino, acabando la observacion se acerca a su padre y sobrino

*Miii Lord cooomo se encuuuentra en el deeecimo noooveno dia del nononombre de Lucer Currentark, *mirando directamente a los ojos de su sobrino mientras hace una gran reverencia, al incorporarse, *y tu miii sobrino, ya has preseeentado tus soliiicituudes a las prueeebas en tu honor, ya que seria una ocaaasion peeerfecta para impreeesionar a las damas con tu deeeestreza, jua jua jua, *rie profundamente

primera tirada de ingenio para reconocer a los asistentes y segunda tirada de percepcion (observacion 2b) y sentidos agudizados


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nada mas entrar, en la sala y ver a los asistentes se fija en ellos, intentando conocer los posibles contrincantes para el, sus hermanos y sobrino, acabando la observacion se acerca a su padre y sobrino

*Miii Lord cooomo se encuuuentra en el deeecimo noooveno dia del nononombre de Lucer Currentark, *mirando directamente a los ojos de su sobrino mientras hace una gran reverencia, al incorporarse, *y tu miii sobrino, ya has preseeentado tus soliiicituudes a las prueeebas en tu honor, ya que seria una ocaaasion peeerfecta para impreeesionar a las damas con tu deeeestreza, jua jua jua, *rie profundamente


----------



## jouk (Jun 4, 2012)

*Buenos dias Ser Ethan, me temo que en la justa no, pero si en Melé*.
*y usted?, participara en algun torneo?.

*_No parece que haya nadie de su familia por aqui_, tampoco me parecio ver a nadie de la familia Harte


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

*¿Tan sólo en la melé?* una sonrisa arrogante cruza el rostro de Ser Ethan *Yo tengo intención de ganar la justa, por supuesto.* parece pensar un segundo antes de continuar *¿Sabéis algo de ese tal Hugh Manwoody? Tengo entendido que es un dorniense al servicio de vuestra casa pero nunca le he visto combatir*


----------



## atomx (Jun 4, 2012)

Tras ver aparecer a su tio Jon, Lucer le dedica una pequeña sonrisa acompañado de un gesto con la cabeza a modo de saludo.
*
Creo que me decantaré por la mejor opción, asi que por favor, si me disculpan...y por favor abuelo, no te esfuerces tanto, tu salud ya no es lo que era.
*
Tras decir estas palabras, Lucer se aleja en dirección a la chiquilla hermosa que intenta quitarse a sus pretendientes de encima.


----------



## jouk (Jun 4, 2012)

*Le noto muy confiado Ser Ethan, eso puede ser bueno, pero estoy seguro que no sera una tarea facil, sin duda el caballero Hugh es un gran espadachin y jinete, si la casa Currentark guarda grandes espectativas sobre él.*

*Porcierto no veo a nadie de su familia, padre u hermanos, que es de ellos?, y tampoco veo a ningun miembro de la casa a la que vos juro lealtad, la casa Harte, no se presentaran ante nosotros en un dia tan especial como es hoy?.*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 4, 2012)

*Ah, es bueno, cuanto mejores son los rivales mayor es la gloría en la victoría*

Ser Ethan parece sorprendido cuando le preguntan por su familia *¿Mi familia decís, mi señor? Están a cientos de millas de aquí en nuestras tierras. En cuanto a los Harte, Lord Gerard está en Aguasdulces en un festín organizado por los Tully, y las damas prefirieron no viajar para seguir con las preparaciones de la boda*

[sblock=Ingenio (Memoria) 6]La boda de la que habla Ser Ethan es posiblemente el compromiso recientemente anunciado entre Lady Sylvie Harte, primera hija y heredera de la casa Harte, y Ser Kevan Manning.[/sblock]


----------



## Maldark (Jun 4, 2012)

_Eddard se acerca a la mesa del maestre Forthwind con una sonrisa en los labios y una cara amable . intenta recordar detalles sobre la familia a la que sirve o saber algo sobre su pasado (tirada de ingenio + memoria)_
*Buenos dias maestre Forthwind espero que la comida sea de vuestro agrado puedo acompañaros *


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 4, 2012)

Tras irse su sobrino, procede a ir a hablar con Ser Marthen Warrens, rival con mayores posivilidades de ganar el torneo de punteria

*Mii Lord, lee dejo que ahi veeo alll tiradooor de la casa tuuullisooon, a ver si le gano para la grandeza de los Currentark, coon su peermiso paadre.*

se acerca hacia el, con altania, cojiendo una jarra de hidromiel, de la bandeja de unos de los camareros, y vaciandola de un gran trago, la deposita en la mesa, procede a andar los metros que le quedan hasta el, y hablando despacio e intentando no tartamudear y a su vez parecer correcto en el habla.

*Hola Ser Marthen Warrens, que pretendes ganar el torneo de mi sobrino, esta vez se quedara el trofeo en mis estanterias, no me ganaras, ja ja ja me apuesto 5 venablos de plata en ello.*

_Si no fuera por el desonor que seria que tubieras un accidente, ahora mismo estarias bajo tierra._
[sblock] intento desmoralizar a Ser Marthen Warrens, para que tenga negativos en las tiradas de arcos[/sblock]


----------



## jouk (Jun 4, 2012)

*Eso es verdad.

Oh, la boda cierto, ya no debe de quedar mucho, supongo que la novia estara ansiosa.

Bueno Ser Ethan, le deseo suerte en el torneo, ya nos veremos por aqui.

*Dicho esto, Mace vuelve a echar un vistazo en la sala por si Ser Edan ha terminado su conversacion...


----------



## Errantsoul (Jun 5, 2012)

*Buenos días, muchacha!*

Varios días padeciendo fiebres y dolores y por fin, Lady Sheeva Currentark ha podido curarse a tiempo para disfrutar del día festivo que Lord Hoster Currentark había preparado a su nieto Lucer Currentark.
Tras levantarse de su lecho se engalanó como es debido con las mejores ropas que poseía, se aseó y peinó su larga melena. 
Es algo que exigía la ocasión.
Salió para poder respirar ese aire puro que llevaba días echando en falta sus entonces sufridos pulmones ya recuperados y se dispuso rumbo al Pabellón de la nobleza para tomar un más que merecido y refrescante trago.
De paso, podría ponerse al día de lo que ha acontecido en la villa y se ha perdido por enfermedad y quien sabe si de algunas otras cosas por venir.


_Después de esta agotadora enfermedad me siento mejor que nunca. Espero poder divertirme y enterarme de muchas cosas, que han sido semanas sin saber de nada _


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Después de estar un rato en el pabellón del pueblo, bebiendo y comiendo con moderación y participando de las canciones populares, y viendo que las pocas mujeres interesantes son de la zona y ya le conocen, decide dirigirse al pabellón de la nobleza a cumplir con sus obligaciones sociales.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Portmeo]







*OOC:*


Haz una tirada de Persuasión (Intimidar o Provocar) Dif. 12, si la logras tendrá -1b a sus tiradas, si fallas no tendrá consecuencias para él[/sblock]

En la entrada al pabellón de la nobleza Lady Sheeva se encuentra con Hugh Manwoody que parece dirigirse al interior también. Una vez dentro una sirvienta les pregunta que van a beber y si desean comer algo. En el interior Mace Currentark es abordado por Edan Ward y Ser Kevan Manning que le saludan afablemente. *Buenos dias mi señor* dice Ser Kevan *Es bueno verle en buena salud, ¿que tal se encuentra su señor padre?*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Info. sobre el Maestre Forthwind] El Maestre Forthwind está empleado por la casa Bartheld, juramentada a los Baratheon y conocida por su lealtad y hospitalidad, sus especialidades son la Astronomía y la Naturaleza. Es originario del Norte, de una familia plebeya y disfruta de las ventajas de la vida entre la nobleza[/sblock]

Forthwind levanta su rostro un momento del plato para saludar a Eddard con un gesto de cabeza *mmuenoss dias muchacho* dice con la boca aún medio llena *¿Así que tú eres el nuevo consejero de Lord Hoster? Pensaba que los Currentark podrían permitirse un Maestre de verdad* una sonrisa cómplice cruza sus labios *No te ofendas, es tan sólo una broma* coge un trago de cerveza negra para bajar la comida *¿Y bien, como es que no terminaste los estudios en la Ciudadela?*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

Lady Yve es una bella joven recién salida de la adolescencia, su cabello negro contrasta con sus ojos de un azul eléctrico. Al ver acercarse al heredero de los Currenthal se despide cortesmente de sus pretendientes y agarrándose al brazo del joven Lucer le susurra 
[sblock=Lucer]* Sáqueme de aquí mi señor, el vino de su abuelo no merece aguantar a todos estos impertinentes*[/sblock] para después decir en voz alta *¡Ah! Pero si es el muchacho del aniversario, seguro que usted sabe acompañarme hasta el campo donde se van a desarrollar las pruebas marciales, estoy deseando ver como mi hermano se impone en la melé, jijiji* terminando con una risita tintineante.


----------



## atomx (Jun 5, 2012)

Cogiendo su mano con dulzura, la besa (la mano)

*Os veis muy hermosa hoy Lady Yve*

Tras una pequeña pausa en la que pretende hacer uso de su galanería para cautivarla con un cruce de miradas decide sacarla de ahí cumpliendo con su petición.

*Por favor señores, la señorita desea ver las justas, asi que si me disculpan...*

Mientras dice esto hace un gesto para que le dejen paso en dirección hacia la puerta, sin soltar en ningún momento la mano de Yve.

Tirada de cautivar a Yve: 5D+2B


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Lista de Eventos en orden cronológico]
1.- Prueba de Arquería
2.- 1ª Ronda de la Justa - Pruebas de atletismo
3.- 2ª Ronda de la Justa
4.- Gran Festín
5.- 3ª Ronda de la Justa
6.- Melé por equipos
7.- Final de la Justa
8.- Gran Cena
[/sblock]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Lucer]*Gracias mi señor* dice la muchacha en un susurro al oido de Lucer[/sblock]

Una sonrisa se dibuja en el rostro de Yve ante las galanterías de Lucer y tras abandonar el salón y a la multitud se suelta de su mano y empieza a andar con paso firme mientras comenta *Sois muy amable mi señor, realmente empezaba a verme superada por esos tipejos, se creen que como tengo diez y siete años se me pueden llevar a la cama con tan solo unas palabras bonitas.* dirige una sonrisa pícara al joven *Espero que vos no intentéis meteros en mis ropas hoy, sería todo un detalle, mi hermano es un excelente guerrero, pero me necesita a su lado y no voy a dejar que unos halagos y una caricia me aparten de él* 

Mientras continúan caminando hacia el campo donde se celebrará la justa la muchacha pregunta *¿Y que hay de vuestra hermana? He oido hablar de ella a todos los hombres de estas tierras pero parece haber desaparecido en un día tan señalado* medita un segundo antes de continuar *Me encantaría conocerla y quien sabe, quizá sea el tipo de mujer que le conviene a mi inocente hermano*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

El sonido de un cuerno llama a todos los participantes al primer evento del día, la prueba de arquería.


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 5, 2012)

Despues de intentar persuadir a Ser Marthen Warrens, ollo el cuerno de llamada a la rpimera prueba

*Ser Marthen le dejo y que la suerte esta vez no le acompañe como en el ultimo torneo*

terminado de despedirse con una gran reverencia, se dirije a la zona de la prueba de tiro con arco


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

Con una sonrisa Ser Marthen contesta a Jon *No gracias, eso sería robarle una fortuna a tu familia. Yo ya sabia manejar el arco cuando tú todavía no sabías ni dejar de cagarte encima* el sonido del cuerno sigue a su comentario y con una ligera reverencia se aleja de Jon mientras comenta en voz alta *Que gane el mejor señores*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 5, 2012)

La multitud se amontona en torno al campo donde se han preparado ocho dianas y cinco lineas de distancia para la prueba de arquería. Los participantes se preparan en la linea más cercana para comenzar la prueba. 

[sblock=La Prueba de Arquería]El campeonato de arquería se compone de 5 disparos distintos cada uno a una distancia mayor. Para representarlo se relaizan tiradas de dificultad 3, 6, 9, 12 y 15 en orden ascendente. Si se supera una se pasa a la siguiente. En la última fase se comparan los resultados de todos los que la hayan superado ganando el que mayor puntucación haya obtenido en ella. Si hay un empate se realiza un nuevo disparo.

Los participantes son:
Representando a la casa Currentark: Jon Currentark y Hugh Manwoody
Representando a la casa Tullison: Ser Marthen Warrens
Representando a la casa Dannet: Edan Ward
Representando a la casa Frey: Ronel Rivers
Sin representar a nadie: Tommen de Currenthall, Anguy y Hoster Baker.
[/sblock]


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 5, 2012)

llegado el momento, jon coje el arco para la primera prueba

_esto es facil, hasta la quinta prueba todo es facil no pienso fallar nada, ja ja ja_

*este tiro va por ti Ser Marthen, *disparando y acertandolo sin problemas, *el segundo Hugh este va por ti, *dispara y como el anterior acierta sin problemas, en el tercero mira a las damas, *preciosas este va por vosotras*, sonrie y acto seguido dispara, acertando tambien en el centro, en la cuarta tirada, fijandose mas en las damas que se reunen ante la prueba les guiña un ojo, y se vuelve hacia su sobrino, *sobrino este tiro va por ti, *acertando tambien en el centro, para la quinta y ultima ronda saluda a su padre con una reverencia y pidiendole permiso, dispara con una fortuna sorprendente, *mi lord con su permiso, no defraudare a la familia y su honor, *acertando proximo al centro


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Tras escuchar el comienzo de la prueba de arquería Hugh se dirigue al campo, de camina se encuentra con Jon al que saluda y desea suerte.

Tras fallar en la última ronda felicita a Jon por su buen desempeño en la prueba, y se marcha razonablemente satisfecho de su papel en una prueba que no es su especialidad.


----------



## Errantsoul (Jun 6, 2012)

Tras haber tomado algo junto a Hugh Manwoody, Lady Sheeva acompaña a este para el inicio del evento con arco.

Mientras este evento transcurre, Lady Sheeva se mezcla en la multitud para ver si "se cuece algo", aplaudiendo la gran puntería de los representantes de la casa Currentark.
Lamenta que Hugh Manwoody no haya tenido tanta fortuna en tiro con arco como Jon y le alenta para la siguiente prueba, aunque por otro lado se alegra de que un representante de la casa Currentark haya hecho una gran actuación y deje la reputación de la casa bien alta.


[sblock=Keddah] Es probable que para algunas acciones que estoy dejando explícitas en mi texto requiera hacer tiradas más precisas. 
Dímelo sin ningún problema porque hasta que coja la dinámica me va a costar un poco XD[/sblock]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=Errantsoul]
Tú tranqui, si tu ves algo que pienses que necesita tirada hazla (poniendome en la descripción que tiras y para que por favor) y si hay algo que necesite y no has hecho te pondré un spoiler con una habilidad y una dificultad y puedes añadir tu tirada al comentario que la ha provocado[/sblock]

[sblock=Errantsoul - Percepción (Observar) 6]Durante las pruebas de arquería la mayor parte de los espectadores son campesinos, sin embargo algunos nobles se dejan ver, entre ellos destacan Adham Dannet y el Maestre Ferris que parecen ansiar más la derrota de los Currentark que la victoria de Edan Ward, su representante[/sblock]

En la primera ronda del torneo caen eliminados entre la burla y escarnio de sus vecinos los locales Hoster Baker y Tommen de Currenthall

En la segunda ronda todos los participantes que quedan siguen adelante.

En la tercera ronda un disparo mediocre y un estornudo inoportuno eliminan a Ronel Rivers y Edan Ward respectivamente.

En la cuarta ronda el joven Anguy falla su disparo por apenas media pulgada y queda eliminado.

La última ronda comienza con un disparo poco afortunado de Hugh Manwoody que aún así es despedido con aplausos por el público.

Despues un excelente disparo de Jon Currenthall pone en pie a los asistentes y provoca un estallido de aplausos entre el público local que corea *¡Jo-jo-jon! ¡Jo-jo-jon!*

Finalmente Ser Marthen Warrens se acerca a la linea de disparo, toma aire, observa la diana, levanta su arca, y realiza lo que solo puede ser definido como un disparo perfecto. El silencio cae entre el público, roto solo por la risa mal contenida de Adham Dannet.

Tras medir repetidas veces la posición de las flechas de Jon y Marthen, el juez no tiene otra opción que declarar al representante de los Tullison campeón de la prueba de arquería. Éste, con una sonrisa en el rostro se gira hacia Jon y le dice con tono amable *Mi señor, sois el mejor arquero que me he encontrado en años, vuestra habilidad honra a vuestra familia. Si me lo permitís me gustaría compartir con vos una jarra de cerveza para celebrar éste triunfo*


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 6, 2012)

tras ver el disparo de Marthen, Jon esperanzado espera a la decision del juez, al declarar a Marthen campeon tiene un momento de bajon, al ver que se aproxima su maximo rival, se recompone como puede pero no consige aplacar sus nervios y controlar su tartamudez

*eeennhorabuuueena, Siir Maarthen, un diisparo peeerfecto, aaceptare eencantado eesa jaarra, la proxima veez ganare yo, ja ja ja, o esssso espero*

se dirije con Marthen al pabellon de la nobleza, tras pedir las jarras y habiendose recuperado ya mas la compostura

*Sir Marthen, tome los 5 venablos de plata que nos apostamos,* procede a brindar levantando la jarra, *por el campeon de arqueria y mi sobrino, *procede a vaciar la jarra de un trago

_no siempre tendras tanta suerte como hoy_

Despues de hablar distendidamente unos momentos, se va hacia donde van a ser las pruebas de atletismo, esperando que la prueba de trepar no se le atragante como en otras ocasiones


----------



## atomx (Jun 6, 2012)

*No tengo intención de endulzar vuestros oídos para llevaros hoy a la cama y perderos a vuestro hermano combatir. Pero si que al menos si me lo permitís me gustaría gozar de su compañía en la justa.

Y por supuesto que me gustaría ver a tu hermano combatir, de eso no cabe duda.

Mi hermana, bueno, no la he visto en todo el día, siempre anda metida en sus cosas, probablemente se encuentre allí, en los juegos. Y por supuesto que la conocereis, me ocuparé de ello.*


----------



## Maldark (Jun 6, 2012)

_ Eddard devolviendo la sonrisa complice y riendo la broma del maestre Forthwind, toma asiento en la mesa y comoienza a relatar los echos que causaron que dejara momentaneamente los estudios en la ciudadela._

*Como sabeis maestre mi padre Pawl Sweethands  era un banderizo de esta casa ,un fiel amigo de Lord Hoster y todos sus esfuerzos economicos fueron para que estudiara en la ciudadela,  desde que que llego aquel cuervo negro portador de tan aciaga noticia el fallecimiento de mi padre de  una caida de su caballo ,lamentablemente mi madre Laura ya es mayor  me vi en la obligacion moral de acudir al funeral de mi padre y acompañar a mi madre en esos momentos tan dificiles, *_con una pausa para limpiarse un momento el ojo que parece querer soltar una lagrima continua hablando_* Ahora mi madre ya esta recuperada, Lord Hoster en agradecimiento a la lealtad y al honor de mi padre acepto que entrara a servicio de su casa como maestre, pero en breve partire a la ciudadela a continuar con mis estudios para ganarme la cadena que debe llevar todo maestre. *_apurando una copa de cerveza negra _*contadme como fue vuestra estancia en la ciudadela sobre todo la prueba final*
*Podriais prestarme algun libro de vuestra vasta biblioteca que me ayudara a conseguir la cadena de maestre.*
*Os gustaria acompañarme a la prueba de justa de atletismo no vaya haber algun lesionado en esas pruebas *


----------



## Errantsoul (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=Cita de mi observación]Durante las pruebas de arquería la mayor parte de los espectadores son campesinos, sin embargo algunos nobles se dejan ver, entre ellos destacan Adham Dannet y el Maestre Ferris que parecen ansiar más la derrota de los Currentark que la victoria de Edan Ward, su representante[/sblock]

Tras esa reacción, Lady Sheeva queda cuanto menos intrigada del sentimiento que impulsa a los nobles de la casa Dannet.

[sblock=MASTER]Visto lo visto, me interesaría saber un poco más del tema, por lo que tendré que acercarme a indagar y conocerles para enterarme de por qué los comenatillas estos nos tienen tanta tirria[/sblock]


----------



## jouk (Jun 6, 2012)

Mace es interrumpido por el sonido del cuerno, el cual da paso al inicio del torneo, con la prueba de tiro con arco, asi que decide acompañar a Ser Edan hasta el recinto.

Alli ve el resultado de las pruebas dando su pesar a Ser Edan, *Vaya Ser Edan, lo lamento mucho, ha sido verdaderamente una pena, una lastima, tal vez haya mas suerte la proxima vez o en la proxima prueba.

*Tras el resultado final de la prueba...

*Oh!, Mi querido hermano Jon, has estado magnifico como siempre, das honor a esta casa con semejante habilidad con el arco, toda una pena el resultado final, no obstante no te desanimes hermano* *Ser Marthen* *no tendra tanta suerte la prosima vez, *dice acompañado con un sutil guiño, acontinuacion se dispone a felicitar al campeon de esta prueba.

*Ser Marthen, me temo que debo darle mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por el resultado obtenido en esta prueba, han sido unos tiros muy acertados, aunque sinceramente he de decirle que esta vez pense que el triunfo se lo llevaria mi hermano, no obstante me repito de nuevo, le felicito, y ya le dejo sin mas, que disfrute de su triunfo*.

Antes de marcharse de alli, ve a Hugh, y decide pasarse a saludarle y felicitarle tambien.

*Hugh, viejo amigo, dejame felicitarte por tu actuacion en esta prueba, obviamente no es tu especialidad, pero no has estado nada mal*, acercandose al oido de este le susurra,* y has dado ademas en que pensar a esa chusma de los Darret*, *bueno tal vez haya mas suerte con las proximas pruebas amigo, y sino mas tarde o mas temprano nos veremos en la prueba de Mele.*


----------



## jouk (Jun 6, 2012)

*Oh!, vaya mira a quien tenemos aqui, pero si es mi queridisimo sobrino. Felicidades Lucer!!, siento no haberte felicitado antes, hoy me levante demasiado temprano diria yo, como acostumbro ultimamente *_creo que me lo tendria que mirar..._*pero bueno, dime como estas hoy en el decimo noveno aniversario de tu nacimiento?, vaya! *exclamo Mace al ver la belleza que le acompañaba, *veo que estas muy bien acompañado *haciendo una reverencia Mace pregunta a lady Yve,* Se ve muy hermosa hoy Lady Yve como se encuentra?, ha venido a ver competir a su hermano*,* he de decir que Lord Dunstan Tullison es un durisimo competidor, y tengo muchas ganas de ver lo que da de si en Mele. Bueno sin mas me despido que paseis una buena estancia aqui, seguro que mi sobrino Lucer cuidara bien de vuestra merced.
Lucer, nos vemos pronto, disfruta de tu dia, y ya hablaremos mas tranquilamente en otra ocasion.

*_Sera mejor que por ahora le deje con la joven Yve, ya le preguntare mejor  en otra ocasion sobre su abuelo_.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Otro cuerno suena anunciando el comienzo de la justa. Junto al campo donde se ha de realizar se puede ver una lista con los nombres de los participantes

[sblock=Lista (Solo para quien sepa leer!)]
Mace Currentark vs Ser Corbin Celtigar
Ser Markus Elridge vs Adham Dannet
Hugh Manwoody vs Lord Aaron Lyras
Ser Kevan Manning vs Ser Walton Dulver
Ser Mikael de Smith's Fork vs Ser Danwell Frey
Ser Brandon de Pennytree vs Alistair Flint
Lord Dunstan Tullison vs Ser Ethan Hogg
Lord Tomas Barnell vs Ser Gamboll Hill
[/sblock]

Tras el saludo de Mace Lady Yve se gira hacia Lucer y le comenta *Parece que venis de una familia de galanes caballerosos* sonríe picaramente mientras se vuelve a agarrar al brazo del joven heredero y continúa *Vamos a la justa, seguro que tenéis reservado un asiento excelente*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

*Vayamos a la justa pues* dice Forthwind dando un último trago a su cerveza y llenandose los bolsillos de piezas de fruta *Seguro que nuestros nobles señores se las apañan para necesitar nuestra ayuda*


----------



## atomx (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucer le contesta con una sonrisa

*Por supuesto Lady Yve, el mejor sitio par ver los juegos.*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=La Justa]
Leed la página 163-164 basicamente es una tirada de Combate Cuerpo a Cuerpo (Lanzas) contra el resultado pasivo* de Trato con Animales (Montar) del rival. Si se impacta se realiza una tirada de Trato con Animales (Montar) para no caerse cuya dificultad depende de los exitos (Cada 5 puntos en que se supera la dificultad es un exito adicional) Normalmente se aplica daño (puedes derrotar a alguien dejandolo inconsciente antes de derribarlo) y demás pero en este primer intento no haremos daño para que estéis en condiciones para la melé, y porque aún no he explicado como va lo de las heridas. 

*Los resultados pasivos son igual a 4*Habilidad+Especialidad; por ejemplo el pasivo de Trato con Animales (Montar) de Hugh sería 4*3+1=13[/sblock]


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugh se dirigue a la justa, de camino va a Lucer despedirse de Lady Yve _Joder con el chico y parecía tonto_. Al llegar al campo de justa ve a Mace y le saluda al grito de *¡¡¡MACE, REVIENTA A ESE BASTARDO!!!!*

[sblock=La Justa]Jodo, hay que sacarse un doctorado para justar[/sblock]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Las pruebas de atletismo atraen principalmente a los familiares de los participantes ya que el resto de la gente prefiere acudir a la justa, sin embargo al ver acercarse a un miembro de la casa Currentark muchos de los locales comienzan a corear *¡Jo-jo-jon!* animando a Jon Currentark.

[sblock=Las pruebas]
La prueba de escalada es una simple tirada de Brío (Trepar) 9. Si se supera se comparan resultados para ver quien ha sido el más rápido.

La prueba de lanzamiento de cuchillos sigue el mismo metodo que la de arquería pero solo hay 3 distancias. 6, 9 y 12 para la tirada de Puntería (Armas arrojadizas)
[/sblock]


----------



## jouk (Jun 7, 2012)

Al parecer Mace, da comienzo a las pruebas de justar.

*Allá voy!, ¡Por el Honor y la Gloria!*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

En la primera carga la lanza de Ser Corbin impacta contra Mace mientras que él es incapaz de hacer blanco en su rival, sin embargo Mace logra mantenerse sobre su caballo.

En la segunda tanda ambos impactan con fuerza contra su rival, Ser Corbin logar mantenerse en su caballo a duras penas pero Mace es derribado.

Ser Corbin cabalga arrogante frente al estrado de Lucer y señalando a Lady Yve grita *¡Vos seréis mi reina de la belleza hoy!*


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugh ve pasar a un dolorido Mace y dedicandole una amplia sonrisa le dice *¿Que parte de revientalo no has entendido? *Después de observar la ronda entre Ser Markus Elridge y Adham Dannet se dispone a justar.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Sin apenas sudar Ser Markus Elridge derriba a Adham Dannet y señala a Lady Corrine, su señora dedicándole su victoria.

En la primera carga la lanza de Hugh Manwoody esquiva habilmente el escudo de Lord Aaron Lyras y lo manda rodando por el suelo, derrotado con contundencia. Antes de caer Lord Lyras logra golpear el escudo del dorniense pero este continua sobre su caballo sin dificultades.

Al tercer choque Ser Walton Dulver logra derribar a Ser Kevan Manning. Con una sonrisa y un tono de voz sereno dice *Los Siete guían mi mano hoy*

Ser Danwell Frey logra derribar a Ser Mikael de Smith's Fork en la segunda embestida después de que éste falle con su lanza en ambos envites.

Ser Brandon de Pennytree golpea con su lanza contra el suelo en la primera embestida y cae al suelo entre las risas y burlas del público, Alistair Flint baja de su caballo, le ofrece la mano para levantarse y le dice algo al oido tras lo cual Ser Brandon sonríe medio avergonzado y asiente.

Lord Dunstan Tullison y Ser Ethan Hogg combaten en siete embestidas consecutivas. El señor de los Tullison recibe golpes desde todas las direcciones pero parece empecinado en no dejarse derrotar, sin embargo, al final la mayor pericia del caballero veterano se impone y Lord Dunstan muerde el polvo.

Lord Tomas Barnell golpea con gran fuerza el escudo de Ser Gamboll Hill en la primera embestida, rompiendo su lanza, el escudo de su rival y derribandolo, sin embargo el pobre bastardo se engancha en el estribo de su caballo y su rodilla se dobla de una manera antinatural lo cual provoca que el público se vuelva asqueado. Un grito surge de su garganta antes de desmayarse. *¡MAESTRES AYUDADLE!* retumba la voz de trueno de Lord Tomas.

[sblock=2ª Ronda]
Ser Corbin Celtigar vs Hugh Manwoody
Ser Walton Dulver vs Ser Danwell Frey
Ser Markus Elridge vs Lord Tomas Barnell
Ser Ethan Hogg vs Alistair Flint
[/sblock]


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Después de observar la primera ronda de las justa, Hugh se dirigue a su segundo enfrentamiento.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

En el primer envite Ser Corbin Celtigar y Hugh Manwoody estrellan lanza contra escudo pero ambos se mantienen cabalgando sobre sus caballos. 

En el segundo ataque la situación se repite. Ser Corbin y Hugh logran mantenerse en sus caballos tras el choque.

En la tercera ronda ambos parten la lanza contra su rival pero Ser Corbin no es capaz de mantener el control y cae al suelo.

Una vez logra levantarse Ser Corbin escupe al suelo y grita *¡PUTO DORNIENSE DE MIERDA! ¡DESCABALGA SI ERES HOMBRE!* mientras desenvaina su espada. El público se escandaliza pero nadie actua si no que todos quedan a la expectativa, los plebeyos comienzan a cruzar apuestas y a gritar insultos a Ser Cobin *¿Te has caido encima de una bosta o es así tu cara?* grita un adolescente sin apenas pelusilla en el rostro *¡Soplapollas! ¡Mal perdedor!* gritan otros.


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugh baja del caballo, se dirigue tranquilamente hacía Ser Corbin y al llegar a su altura dice *Nos veremos en la melé Corbin, hasta entonces intentad mantener la poca dignidad que os queda ribereño.

*Sin esperar respuesta se da la vuelta y comienza a marcharse del campo del justas sin dejar de saludar al publico con una gran sonrisa en el rostro.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Ser Corbin escupe al suelo al paso de Hugh mientras grita *Todos los dornienses sois unos cobardes, por eso dejáis que vuestras mujeres os gobiernen* se gira tras el paso de Hugh *¡Acabaréis suplicándome piedad maldito folla-cabras!*


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugh sigue sin detener su marcha y sin dejar de saludar al público pero contesta *¿Acabare suplicando? ¿Pensais soñar conmigo esta noche acaso?*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Ser Corbin se pone rojo de furia e intenta pensar una respuesta ingeniosa, pero iracundo como está lo más hábil que sale de su boca es *¡Puto cabrón folla-cabras come-arena!*

Tras el incidente y la lenta remisión de las risas y burlas continua la justa.

Ser Walton Dulver derriba a Ser Danwell Frey en la primera embestida sin apenas inmutarse. Una sonrisa cruza su rostro mientras reza una pequeña plegaria antes de dirigirse al pabellón de la nobleza para disfrutar del festín.

Ser Markus Elridge y Lord Tomas Barnell embisten una, y otra y otra vez. Entre carcajadas y pullas amistosas. 5 veces rompen las lanzas y siguen cargando. Finalmente un excelente golpe de Lord Tomas derriba a Ser Markus de su caballo. Lord Tomas descabalga a su lado, le ayuda a levantarse y cogidos de los hombros echan a andar hacia el pabellón de la nobleza.

Ser Ethan Hogg y Alistair Flint cargan el uno contra el otro con fiereza, Ser Ethan dedica un gesto al público tras cada pase, ganandose el apoyo de los campesinos. En el tercer pase, la lanza de Ser Ethan golpea contra el escudo de Alistair, lo derriba y lo deja tirado en el suelo sin respiración. Mientras tanto, Ethan cabalga hasta el pabellón y desmonta en la misma puerta sin interesarse por el estado de su rival.

[sblock=3ª Ronda]
Ser Walton Dulver vs Hugh Manwoody
Ser Ethan Hogg vs Lord Tomas Barnell[/sblock]


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Despues del festin, Hugh se dirigue a justar por tercera vez saluda a ser Walton y le dice *Espero que vos no penseis insultarme como mi anterior rival, es muy poco propio de un caballero ungido.*


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 7, 2012)

al llegar a la zona de las pruevas de atletismo y lanzamiento de cuchillos, oye a su gente corear su nombre, procede a saludar al publico y hacer reverencias

pasado unos minutos, se prepara para la prueba de trepar, en la cual tras unos metros recorridos se resbala y cae.

_Maldita sea mi suerte hoy, y las jarras en nombre de mi sobrino, *HIP HIP HIP, *y ahora el puto hipo_

tras recobrarse de la caida en la paja que estaba preparada por si acaso, va al lanzamiento de cuchillos

diriguiendose hacia el publico e intentando contener su tartamudez, *Disculpar mi torpeza maeses y damas, ahora lo hare mejor, *coje los cuchillos y empieza a lanzar, el primer lanzamiento, le sale bastante bien, en el segundo lanzamiento, otra vez le entra el hipo, pero en un esfuerzo sobrehumano consige atinar a la diana, en el tercer lanzamiento todavia con hipo, pero mas contenido, tambien consigue impactar, aunque sin mucha suerte, menos mal que al otro lanzador tubo la misma suerte, hace el lanzamiento de desempate, pero se queda proximo al centro.

*suerte a los siguientes*


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

El resbalón de Jon en la prueba de trepar es recibido con carcajadas. Sin embargo estas se contienen durante la prueba de lanzamientos de cuchillos. Tras el tercer lanzamiento se produce un empate entre Jon y un muchacho local por lo que deberán realizar un nuevo lanzamiento cada uno. El muchacho lanza y acierta con el cuchillo en el circulo central.

[sblock=Portmeo]El chaval ha sacado un 21, si lo superas ganas.[/sblock]


----------



## Keddah (Jun 7, 2012)

Lady Yve parece perder el interés por la justa una vez que su hermano es derrotado pero aún así se mantiene junto a Lucer Currentark con una sonrisa estoica. *Mi señor, debo decir que vuestro dorniense parece un verdadero veterano. ¿Como es que llego a vuestro servicio?* pregunta despues de que Ser Corbin sea derrotado por Hugh Manwoody.

[sblock=Errantsoul Discrección (Pasar inadvertido) 6]Al acercarse mezclandose con la multitud Lady Sheeva puede ver como Ser Adham se reune con Edan Ward y el Maestre Ferris en los estrados tras su derrota. Parece comentar algo con los otros, el Maestre Ferris resopla y Edan Ward asiente







*OOC:*


Si superas esta puedes tirar la siguiente





[/sblock]

[sblock=Errantsoul Percepción (Observación) 6]







*OOC:*


Si no has superado la anterior no leas esta





*Esos cabrones están detrás de los ataques y me han puesto contra el mejor rival para hacerme quedar mal, lo sé, si tan solo tuviera pruebas...* dice Adham Dannet[/sblock]


----------



## Maldark (Jun 9, 2012)

_Eddard corriendo sale de las gradas corriendo y chillando _*Dejad paso , hay que ayudar a Ser Gamboll, *_se acerca raudo y sudoroso al cuerpo de Ser Gamboll  utilizando todos sus recursos sanadores intenta ayudarle,_


----------



## Maldark (Jun 9, 2012)

_Con cuidado de no lastimarle mas  Eddard y el maestre Forthwind retiran del campo de justas a Ser Gamboll cogiendolo de los hombros y de la cintura evitando que apoye la pierna lesionada para llevarlo a un lugar mas comodo y donde atenderle mejor_
*[SBLOCK] malditos señores con sus locos juegos, solo piensan en matarse unos a otros con sus juguetes para la guerra , otro chico que tal vez no vuelva a andar MALDICION¡¡¡ Siempre tienen que demostrar quien la tiene mas grande [/SBLOCK]*


----------



## Errantsoul (Jun 11, 2012)

Discrección (Pasar inadvertido) 6


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 12, 2012)

Jon, tras unos momentos de concentracion, para contener sus animos, se hacerca al joven muchacho que ha ganado la prueva de lanzamiento de cuchillos, *Enhorabuena joven maese, por ese estupendo lanzamiento, ha sido impresionante, *_hoy se nota que no es mi dia,__hasta un muchacho imberbe, me ha ganado hoy, a ver como me va la prueba de mele, _tras saludar a su gente se dirije al pabellon de la nobleza a comer algo, y esperar a la prueba de mele


----------



## atomx (Jun 12, 2012)

*Sería una historia larga de contar
*
Dice lucer a modo de cambiar de conversación suavemente

*Pero por favor señorita, hableme de usted, estoy seguro de que su corazón es tan bello como su rostro.*

Mientras entona estas palabras, le mira con ojos dulces


----------



## Keddah (Jun 13, 2012)

*No tengo una vida interesante mi señor, tan solo soy una muchacha que trata de evitar que se aprovechen de su noble hermano* dice Lady Yve con una sonrisa. Se levanta ofreciendo su mano y pregunta a Lucer *¿Me permitís acompañaros en el banquete también?* se acerca al oido del joven heredero y le susurra algo.

[sblock=atomx]*Es divertido observar a otras damas mirarme con envidia*[/sblock]


----------



## atomx (Jun 13, 2012)

Tras contestarle con una sonrisa, la coge de la mano.

*Por supuesto, será todo un placer.*

Y se dirigen hacia el banquete dando un pequeño rodeo y a paso lento para que les de tiempo de hablar y ganarse su afecto.


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 14, 2012)

al entrar al pabellon, observa quien hay dentro y se aproxima a la zona de la comida.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 16, 2012)

El pabellón rezuma actividad al comienzo del festín. Todos los nobles asistentes al torneo se encuentran presentes excepto el lesionado Ser Gamboll Hill que aún está siendo atendido por los maestres. En la mesa principal, elevados sobre el resto los Currentark tienen reservados sus asientos, Lord Hoster ya se encuentra sentado y parece impaciente esperando la llegada de sus hijos y nietos.


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 17, 2012)

Tras acercarse a la mesa de la comida, coje unos trozos de cecina, y se dirije al reservado de la familia.

*Mi lord, lo siento por no poder dar el honor a la familia de ganar las pruebas de arqueria y lanzamiento de cuchillos, hoy no ha sido mi dia, que tal vamos en la justa, padre.*
*por cierto has visto a Lucer, lo he visto con Lady Yve, parece buena chavala*
_Espero que mi sobrino no la cage y se la zumbe pronto, que esa tiene ganas de rabo_

despues de llegar y conversar un rato, se sienta a la izquierda de su padre a la espera del resto de la familia


----------



## Keddah (Jun 18, 2012)

Lord Hoster asiente mientras su hijo menor habla y le responde en tono calmado pero firme.
*Hijo mío, tienes que aprender a elegir tus batallas, tras la prueba de arco todos hablaban de ti con admiración, derrotado solo por una deci... cof cof... una decisión de los jueces por Ser Marthen Warrens uno de los mejores arqueros vivos* la sonrisa de Lord Currentark se esfuma cuando continúa *¿Y despues que? Derrotado en pruebas para plebeyos... humillado por quienes han de servirte.* su tono de voz se endurece *El pue... cof cof... el pueblo t... cof cof cof cof...* toma un trago de vino para calmar la tos *El pueblo te ama, y eso es bueno, pero no te respeta, te quiere como al pariente tonto del que te ríes a escondidas.* mira firmemente a los ojos de Jon y termina *Eso es inaceptable, eres Jon Currentark, descendiente de una estirpe tan antigua como el tiempo, no cometas el error de olvidarlo, hijo mío* tras el discurso una sonrisa aparece en su rostro cansado y dice *Ahora disfrutemos de la comida, y espero que tengáis más suerte en la melé, a fin de cuenta tu hermano y Manwoody formarán equipo contigo*


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 18, 2012)

*gracias padre, tendre muy encuenta para un futuro, tus sabias palabras, y espero no volverle a drefraudar en la m**ele*


----------



## jouk (Jun 19, 2012)

Mace hace acto de su presencia en la gran mesa del festin, se dirige directamente hacia el lado de su padre...
*Buenos dias padre, ¿Como se encuentra hoy?,¿que tal se encuentra de su ataque de tos?.

*_Ultimamente son mas repetidas que de costumbre y le suelen durar mas...parece que el tiempo esta haciendo mella en nuestro padre, mi sobrino deberia de terminar de espabilarse pronto..._


----------



## Keddah (Jun 19, 2012)

*Ah hijo mío, los años nos atrapan a todos, pero hoy es un día para celebrar* responde Lord Hoster con una triste sonrisa. *Siento que cayeses derrotado en la justa, pero parece ser que tu rival era un tipo com... cof cof... competen... cof cof cof...* Lord Currentark suelta una maldición mientras se golpea el pecho *Competente. Un tipo competente. En fin, estoy seguro de que la melé se te dará mejor, sientate con tu hermano y disfrutad del festín*


----------



## jouk (Jun 19, 2012)

*Gracias padre, le aseguro que el nombre Currentark quedara bien alto en el torneo de mele.
Ahora haga el favor de cuidarse esa tos...

*_Debo hablar con Eddard sin demora_ _parece algo mas que un simple ataque de tos._


----------



## Exar Kun (Jun 19, 2012)

Hugh llega al pabellón mientrás Jon esta recibiendo la charla de su padre, acercandose a Jon le da una palmada en la espalda. *Parece que tu padre tiene un día malo, no te tomes a pecho Sus palabras. Estuviste francamente bien en la prueba de arco, y seguro que ganaras en un fúturo *_Sobre todo porque tu rival no pasara del proximo invierno. _*Seguro que si haces un buen papel en la melé todo quedara olvidado.*


----------



## Portmeo (Jun 19, 2012)

*Gracias Hugh, pero no es escusa, este dia tenia que haber sido nuestro todas las pruebas, espero en la mele, no drefrauraros a vosotros*
_no soy tan bueno como vosotros pero me defiendo bastante bien_


----------



## atomx (Jun 21, 2012)

Por fin Lucer entra en el salón acompañado de la bella dama que cenará junto a él.
Por un momento se para en la entrada anonadado por la visión de tanta gente en la sala.

*Parece ser que llegamos tarde.* Susurra Lucer al oido de Lady Yve


----------



## Maldark (Jun 21, 2012)

Eddard dispensa los mejores cuidados posibles a Sir Gamboll, y parte hacia el salon principal para la comida.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 21, 2012)

Lord Hoster espera impaciente a la llegada de su nieto antes de dar la señal a los sirvientes para que empiecen a servir la comida. Mientras los platos de asado de venado en su propia salsa son servidos a los asistentes Lord Currentark indica a Lucer que acuda a sentarse a su lado de inmediato con un gesto.

Lady Yve se despide de Lucer con una sonrisa *He disfrutado de su compañía, pero creo que es hora de que vuelva con mi hermano y le desee suerte antes de la melé* mira un momento en la dirección en que está sentado Lord Tullison y continúa *Pero quizás volvamos a vernos a lo largo del día* con una sonrisa pícara y contoneandose se aleja de Lucer en dirección a su hermano.


----------



## atomx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tras la marcha de Lady Yve, Lucer se dirige a su asiento con premura.
Una vez sentado junto a su abuelo, dirige una mirada alrededor del salón anonadado por la cantidad de gente que le mira.

*Podría mostrar indiferencia por el gentío, pero puedo decir, que estoy impresionado.* Dice Lucer a su abuelo entre susurros con intención de adular todo lo que ha hecho por él.


----------



## Keddah (Jun 24, 2012)

El anciano Lord Hoster sonríe a su nieto mientras indica a los sirvientes que pongan la comida en su plato. Después se inclina en su asiento y le dice al joven heredero.

[sblock=Lucer]En tono hosco Lord Hoster pregunta *Y bien muchacho ¿Que es lo que te ha tenido ocupado? Porque visto que es más importante que ser puntual en tu propio día del nombre debe ser algo increíblemente urgente*[/sblock]


----------



## atomx (Jun 24, 2012)

*Ya sabe abuelo, que siempre estoy intentando hacer de ésta una casa mejor, y si con ello hay mujeres de por medio, mejor que mejor.

Por cierto, ¿que tal va vuestra salud hoy? ¿estais mejor? Cuando esto acabe deberíais ir a descansar y que Eddard os prepare alguna infusión de hierbas.*


----------



## Keddah (Jul 2, 2012)

Una sonrisa cruza los labios de Lord Hoster durante apenas un segundo pero rápidamente se ve reemplazada por una mira acerada de sus ojos grises.

*Muchacho, todos los que están esperándote serán tus aliados o enemigos cuando yo no esté, no dejes que sus lisonjas te engañen, el mero hecho de tardar en acudir a un banquete con ellos hará que se sientan ultrajados como si hubieses violado a sus hijas* dice el anciano en tono bajo pero firme *Así que ahora tú y tus tíos debéis aseguraros de congraciaros con ellos antes de que vuelvan a sus casas y la anécdota de un leve retraso se convierta en la historia de un banquete vacío, con platos de mierda caliente. Si algo es malo las historias lo empeoran y si es bueno lo mejoran.* hace un gesto hacia la copa llena de vino de Lucer *Un buen brindis sería un buen comienzo*


----------



## Portmeo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Padre tiene razon es hora de empezar con la hipocresia, y conseguir nuevos aliados y reafirmar los ya existentes.*
_y si alguna moza de buen ver se pone ha tiro antes de la justa, no estaria mal, voy a ver quien anda por aqui_
[Sblock]tiro percepcion 4, con observacion 2B y sentidos agudizados[/Sblock]


----------



## Portmeo (Sep 26, 2012)

_Entre tanto hijo de y conde de noseque, vislumbro una señorita de alta cuna al amparo de ojos indiscretos, la cual no perciviendose de mi presencia y abstracta en sus pensamientos no ve como procedo a aproximarme para percivir mejor sus encantos_
[Sblock]Haber si se activa esto otra vez que esta muerto[/Sblock]


----------



## Exar Kun (Sep 26, 2012)

Apoyado contra la pared y con los brazos cruzados delante del pecho, Hugh intenta disimular su aburrimiento. _Que coñazo, parece que lleve meses aquí. Aprecio al viejo, pero tiene la misma capacidad que una piedra de organizar una velada entretenida._


----------

